# Have had a stroke...came to say thank you UPDATE by Jeanne



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been here a long time and want to wish you all the best of everything. I will probably leave my books in kdp select, but will be leaving writing behind for the most part. 

The stroke is not as bad as some people have had, but I've been really ill the past few weeks and last week I passed out and had a small stroke which has affected my eyes.  I have left the psychic work behind as it's time with me is done now and that's OK.

I was brought to the hospital by ambulance today, but came home agianst wishes tonight as I didn't want to be there alone and scared. Would rather be scared with my cat and his pet mice, then stangers. Sorry for the typing. 

I won't be writing again for a very long time if ever so I'll be gone, but I just feel so strongly about you people who have been so kind to share some of your remarkable lives with me. It has been a pleasure watching you grow and thrive and I wish you well always. 

The mods already know I love them, so don't need to tell them.   

Take care of each other. Hugs, Jeanne Miller


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, Jeanne.  I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeanne! I can't believe it! I'm so sorry this happened to you. I wish I could be there with you to hold your hand. I had a bleeding aneurysm and a mild stroke several years ago. It is certainly possible to recover. 

Don't give up. Sending prayers and best wishes.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh, Jeanne, I'm so sorry to hear this! I hope you recover quickly from the stroke and any other health problems you've been having. Hey, you don't have to be writing actively to hang out here. KB is for readers and just plain old friends, too. Love and hugs ...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Jeanne.  You are one of the best people around here.  I know we've been KB buddies for a long, long time.

I hope you get back to the point where you can do what makes you happy, and soon.  Hopefully we can stay in touch.  I'm not good at Facebook but I'm pretty sure we're friends there as well...

Get better!


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

I am so terribly sorry for what has happened to you. I can only imagine how scared and lost you must be feeling right now, and I wish I had more to offer than my sympathy. Over the last few years my mother's side of the family has been devastated by strokes, and I've seen how hard it is. 

But please remember that just because you're not writing *now* does not mean that you are not a writer. You wrote stories and you were brave enough to publish them and put yourself out there, and so you will _always_ be one of us. And you will always belong here.

Take care of yourself (and your cat), and we will all hope for your recovery.


----------



## RipleyKing (Mar 5, 2013)

I had mine two years ago this month. A small one, and I've been working on my recovery ever since. My meds did a number on me, and only in the last six months did I get everything . . . right for me. No more pee pill, as it left me feeling unable to concentrate like I want to. I keep track of my blood pressure, twice a day every day. I take my blood pressure pills, and I never skip on those.

Let your body, and how you feel guide your doctor visits, even if you have to step on his/her toes to get them to listen.

Too much pee pill can dry you out on the inside, and the constipation can be very dangerous. It feels as if your kidneys want to explode, but all you need is a good bm. Do whatever it takes to stay regular and soft.

As you feel better, and you will have to work at it, come back. In fact, stay in touch with your friends here. 

Friends are good medicine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeanne--

*hugs* 

Will keep your recovery in my heart, sending you positive energy.  You are a great member of our community.  I have faith in your strength.

Please, let us know how you are doing as you can.

Betsy


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Jeanne, you will be sorely missed. I hope you will eventually feel that you want to stay in touch especially if you don't have much support, not that your kitty and mice aren't but beyond them. I can't even begin to imagine how frightening that must be.

My thoughts are very with you.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Very sorry to hear that, but heartened by others' stories of their recovery. I hope it will prove the same for you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this Jeanne. Will be thinking about you. Even if you don't write, maybe you can drop in once in a while? I'd hate not to see you around. There are lots of ears to listen in other threads around KB. 

Wishing you all the best and give that kitty a big hug.


----------



## E.M. Cooper (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello Jeanie, I'm thinking of you and hope you get well soon.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson (Nov 12, 2016)

Wishing you all the best.  I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Mari Oliver (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh, no! *hugs* Here's to your healing journey. I hope you have a good support system to help take care of your needs. Take good care of yourself!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that and wish you nothing but the best. Please know we are all here. Take care and be well.


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

Jeanne, I'm so sorry to read this. 

Sending healing light and energy your way.


----------



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

This is a very courageous person.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. Wishing you the best. Hugs.


----------



## EmmaS (Jul 15, 2014)

So sorry to hear this, Jeanne. Sending you good thoughts and healing energy. I'm glad you have a kitty with you.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear this, Jeanne.  I hope you recover quickly and soon find that writing stories is something you can do and enjoy again.

Wishing you the best of luck in your recovery and your life.


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

Jeanne, so you have no family nearby? I wish you would have stayed in the hospital where people would tend to you and monitor you. Rethink your decision on that. So you've made quite a few decisions. Give yourself time and permission to change your mind if things evolve.

I hope you find your way back.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm sorry. Praying for your health to improve.


----------



## mcarl215 (Apr 20, 2015)

Best wishes to you, Jeanne. Hope you have a full recovery and are back with us again soon! Hugs to you.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  I hope you'll change your mind and hang around.  We'll keep you company as you recover.  Praying for you!


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Take care of yourself. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Have a good rest, relax and get renewed.  All things happen with a higher purpose.  And I know how you feel about hospitals...no place like one's own home.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeanne, so very sorry to hear about your stroke--they are so frightening. And please don't go away. This is a good place to hang out from time to time as you recover and grow stronger. 

Stay well.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Jeanne. Take it easy for a bit and look after yourself.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Sending good wishes and healing thoughts your way. Hope you recover soon, Jeanne.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your health problems, Jeanne. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Jeanne, I'm so sorry to hear about this. It must be incredibly difficult to try to move on from such an important part of your life. We're all rooting for you and, as others in the thread have pointed out, you'll always have friends here. You've reached out to me at a very difficult time in my life and I'll never forget that. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and hope that we'll be in touch again some day. I've attached a picture of Jazzie to cheer you up, since I know you share my love for furry companions. She's my new best friend, along with Picky, who is still with me in my memories and always will be. I also posted the picture to remind you that things can eventually get better, so please take care of yourself and let us know if we can help in any way.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Take care and stay strong. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Take care of yourself. Heal. Talk to the doctors. Continue to dream.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Best wishes, Jeanne, and I hope things will start to seem better soon. I can well understand your wish to be at home with the cat at the moment.


----------



## Lady TL Jennings (Dec 8, 2011)

Your post made me cry a little, life is so short and fragile sometimes... 

I'm hoping that you'll get better and make a full recover!

* Hugs *


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear this happen to you, Jeanne. I wish you the very best, and take care.


----------



## LouisaKlein (Feb 13, 2016)

Me and my pets send all our support and best wishes! Take care and focus on yourself and on your beloved kitty. I promise, things can get better! My very best wishes again!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Noooo, don't go! You've been here since before I joined (and I feel like I have been here a long long time now), you are a calm balanced voice when things get heated, you are well informed about the industry, you are kind to newbies. You have given so much here and I personally would notice and miss you. Please think about taking some time to heal and then coming back and continuing to share? ((( HUGS )))


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Sending hugs and all good wishes for a fast recovery. I'm glad you have your furry companions. Hope you revisit us when you're feeling up to it xxx


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Jeanne. I wish you all the best for a quick recovery. Take care.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Wishing you all the best, Jeanne. Yes, take time to smell the roses and recuperate, but don't feel your beyond full recovery. 
My major stroke which left me technically blind for seven years, was at age thirty-two, and I'm seventy now having made a close to full recovery from that event. Believe that you will be back doing everything you want to do in the future. That may or may not be writing novels, but the future, and those choices will be yours. 
Your friends (new friend here   ) will be interested in hearing how you are going. Keep in touch. (((hugs.))) This is a scary time for you, I'm sure.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Jeanne. Please don't go. Take a break, rest and recover. Then, when you feel better, come back. You're very much appreciated here as in our writers' pub. The door will always be open for you. xxx


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

Take good care of yourself and hurry back just as soon as you can. As others have said, you've been a good player here and your voice will  be missed.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, Jeanne! I'm so sorry to see this. I think you're the nicest person I ever met over the Internet (and close to being the nicest, period), and I'm going to keep you in my thoughts and send you love and healing energy. Recovery is possible! Don't give up, girl. Just don't!

I know you're feeling alone and scared, but remember we're all here for you and don't want you to leave us. Post if you can, when you can, because you'll always be a writer no matter what, and thus welcome forever.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I am so sorry to see this and send you masses of positive vibes and hugs.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. Please take care. Prayers.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

So sorry to hear this.  Please be sure to keep in touch with people either here or offline.  It sounds like a lot of things are going to change in your life and having people you can lean on will help get you through.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Oh Jeanne!

So sorry to see you go! I've always felt a special kinship with you as an author because you insisted on having photos of actual pets on your Pet Diaries book and everyone referenced that back when I was first publishing Raffle's book. I think of that every time I see your cover in your signature.

Please make sure people are checking in on you daily in case you fall at home and need help!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh, Father, I lift up your daughter...bring her healing, blessing, peace and comfort. Since you work through people, bring those in her life who will help her, not only physically, but spiritually, mentally, emotionally. May she never feel alone even when she is physically alone, remind her that You are always there, You never leave us, may she feel Your presence--always. May she say yes to the new journey You're taking her on and may she be lifted higher than she ever thought possible. In the name of Jesus, amen, so be it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Best wishes to you, Jeanne, for a full recovery and improved circumstances to come.  Take comfort in your "fur friend" and let his/her presence calm and soothe you.  Good thoughts heading your way, and hopes that one day you'll feel up to resuming your previous habits.

Take care.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

As so many here are attesting, it's early days yet to be making any decision where you'll be in 3 months, 6 months or a year. Rest, recuperate, and come back when you've whupped your demons and are ready to carry on again. We'll be waiting...


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear this happened to you! I wish you a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)

Please get better soon. Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh Jeanne,

I'm so sorry to hear you are in a tough place in life right now. Do you need anything? Anything that we as a group could help with? Or me personally? Please keep in touch and reach out. You are loved here. I hope you can feel that.

Kay


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

So sorry, Jeanne! Please take care of yourself and get well. Rest and recover, and  know we'll be waiting here for you if you decide to return.  
Hugs!!!


----------



## ♨ (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this.  Best wishes for a full recovery.

I don't do goodbyes (except for characters in my novels whom I sometimes kill off mercilessly for sport).  You'll be back.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

You always make me laugh, Dan. 

Love the puppy pic Andrei and will be writing to you as soon as I cn get back home again.

I'll be writing to thank you all for the upliftment and extremem kindness. I'm checking back in te hoistpital today...sorry...not making much sunse and not writing workds writenow. Rats...I don't have the energy to go back and fix this and my fingers are fumbly today.

I'll stp by with an update when I get out of the hospital. I should only be there a few days with luck on my side. Making arrangements for my Simon kitty and his mice today.

I'll take your kindness in my heart with me so I won't be so scared today. Much love and thanks to you all. 

Write something on me today, as only you can. hugs, jeanne


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

How awful! I'm so sorry you are going through this and am wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh, Jeanne. I'm glad you're going back to the hospital. I know they aren't the most pleasant places, with their antiseptic smell and the lack of one's pets, but you'll be able to relax and just be taken care of, as you deserve. Hang in there. Remember, we're all pulling for you!


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Jeanne, please don't be scared. It's probably best to be in a safe environment with trained professionals who can take proper care of you, just until you pass this hurdle and your condition is stable. I know hospitals are generally scary places (and they're extra scary in Romania) but it's for the best. I'm sure you'll find someone to take good care of Simon and the mice and just imagine how excited they'll be when you're back home and healthy again. Like Becca said, we're all pulling for you and we're here for you if we can help out in any way. Big hugs, lots of love and positive thoughts!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)

Take the time you need to heal. If anyone at the hospital mistreats you, tell them you know a Sith who will deal with them.


----------



## MarionMyles (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm mostly a lurker on kboards but have enjoyed all your wisdom and kindhearted ways. This is such a difficult time for you. I'm really glad you're going back to the hospital - they'll keep you safe and sound until you're further into your recovery. Then hopefully you can go back home to your cat and your writing again. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Stay strong!


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Jeanne, I'm so sorry to hear this! I hope you get better soon. 

You're in a tough spot right now, but I'm rooting for you and I hope you can take some comfort from the stories of people who have had strokes and recovered.


----------



## Rachel E. Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

Jeanne, I wish you the best. If you require physical therapy, no matter how difficult it is, or how painful it may be, do it. There will be a light at the end of that difficult path.


----------



## truc (Apr 2, 2015)

Please take care of yourself. I'm relatively new here, but it's obvious how well-loved you are on Kboards. Come back when things are looking better.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh Jeanne! How horrible. You're one of my first writing cyber-friends and I hate to see you go. As so many have said, don't make any decisions now while you're not feeling well and are so scared. Just take today as it comes to you. I hope to see you back here, rested and recovering, soon. Blessings!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Hugs back at you, Jeanne. Your health is more important than anything. Thinking of you and wishing you all the best.


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## CarolynVMurray (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeanne, my mother had a stroke in 2010. After a couple of weeks of migraines, they subsided. She was very committed to her physical therapy, which mostly was directed at the use of her right hand. In a relatively short time, she was able to recover good use of it - her signature is identical to what it was before the stroke. There is still numbness in that hand and probably always will be, but she doesn't let it slow down her physical activities (she's 77 now.)

A few months after the stroke, she came to visit me in California and we went zip-lining on Catalina Island, across something that felt like the Grand Canyon! It was great to celebrate her survival and remind her that there are still adventures ahead (we have been to Europe 4 times since then.) In a few months, it might do you good to plan some nice adventure for yourself. (Although it sure doesn't have to be zip-lining. That was scary! Maybe a great travel destination on your bucket list.)


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news. I have a stepmother and a mother-in-law who both had strokes a couple of years ago but are living full lives again now. There is hope.  Please look after yourself, take any help offered, and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeanne, so glad to see you back in the hospital where you can be cared for. They have case managers and social workers and lots of people who can help you with visiting nurses and therapists and whatever else you need.

My daughter recently had a stroke and she's lucky her husband is an OT. He stayed home with her for about a month. She's still pretty wobbly and can't remember words but she doesn't give up. That's half the battle. 

Remember your cheerleading squad here at KB and don't give up. 

Why was the cat scared of the tree? Because of it's bark.    (Pet joke courtesy of Alexa/Dot)


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope you're able to get back to writing, but it might take a while. My dad had a stroke a couple years ago and it was the early months that were the roughest.


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Jeanne. Take care of yourself. I wish you a fast and easy recovery!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. Hoping you'll make a full recovery and take heart from the other posters who have had a similar problem. Please continue to contribute to the KBoards, even if you're not actively writing  . I love your kitty


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

Sending positive thoughts for a full recovery. As you can see we are all waiting for you when you are ready to come back.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Jeanne,

Jen and I have you in our thoughts; we hope your recovery is swift, and that you return to the pen you love so much very soon.

SMS


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Jeanne,

I'm so sorry to hear of your health problems. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. There are so many powerful positive thoughts from people on this board being sent your way. I believe in positive thoughts and I'm adding mine!

As others have said, work with your therapists. You'll be amazed at how well you'll do. It just takes time.


----------



## SnickersBabe (Jan 9, 2017)

Hope you can get back to writing real soon.


----------



## PermaTundra (Apr 26, 2014)

Best wishes for the future and I hope you have a good recovery.


----------



## GARael (Sep 19, 2016)

Best wishes to you, Jeanne. Hope you recover quickly and fully!


----------



## Mara B. (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Jeanne, I haven't spoken to you personally, but when I've lurked here, you always seem so kind. I just said a few prayers.

With having word trouble, it's good you went to the hospital. Now you can be observed and treated. My friend's dad had similar word issues related to stroke--he wasn't going to go to ER but my friend insisted. Anyway, he did get his previous language levels back.

My primary care doc also had a stroke and is now back at work and completely fine. It took some time but now she is back and doing her usual doctor stuff. Prayers, light and love to you.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Wishing you all the best, Jeanne.


----------



## Lauren P. (Jul 3, 2014)

A ton of best wishes for a speedy recovery, Jeanne.  Your kindness and words of wisdom have clearly influenced many people on this board, and I join with them in hoping that you'll eventually return this community.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you, Jeanne, for being a part of KBoards. 
The Chute Family is wishing you the very best.

Prayers for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Carrie Chute said:


> Thank you, Jeanne, for being a part of KBoards.
> The Chute Family is wishing you the very best.
> 
> Prayers for you.


Your avatar brought tears to my eyes, Carrie. Hope you and yours are doing well.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

You're one of the good ones, Jeanne - always kind and thoughtful, even when those around you are losing their minds. It's easy to see by reading all these posts how you are loved.

I add mine to the heaping pile of well-wishes that are being given to you. I hope they will help warm you through colder times.

Shawn


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Sending healing thoughts your way, Jeanne. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Rob Smith (May 14, 2012)

Jeanne:
I'm so sorry to hear this. Your kind words about my work have been an inspiration and you've encouraged me on my journey.  You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## hopecartercan (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear you're going through this. Praying for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2017)

I am so sad to hear this. I don't know, as I am newer to the board, but I can hear what a huge part of your life this board has become. I wish you a recovery. Never say never. Amazing things have happened. I am sending you love, recovery and peace. 

Blessings

xoxoxox <3

TMG


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear. I hope you have a speedy recovery. Others have talked about their recoveries from strokes, so there is hope.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm wishing you all the best, Jeanne. I remember you from when I first joined KB. Class of 2011, right? Take it easy and come back sometime when you're feeling up to it. *Hugs*


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Hoping for the best. Glad you are in a place where you will have help. Please check back in when you can.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Best wishes, Jeanne! If I'm remembering right, you were the friend who was helping Craig and his wife when he had his stroke? I hope things work out for you in the coming days.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Hi Jeanne: 

I'm so sorry to hear this news. This doesn't have to be goodbye. I know several people who have totally recovered from strokes. Take it easy, relax. Just do whatever you feel like.

No need to fear the hospital. I'm glad you're leaving your books up. Let me know if I can help you in anyway. Thinking of you.

Very best wishes,

Ann


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Jeanne....This is sad, worrisome news. Your priority now is to get well fast. Take care of yourself and hug the kitty hard....and come back soon, when you're feeling better.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Is anyone privately in touch with Jeanne? Any word on her health?


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Guys, 

I've heard from Jeanne.   She is back home now and her condition is improving. Her blood pressure is no longer at dangerous levels, she has doctor's appointments, a visiting nurse and therapy. I'm so glad to hear her health is improving. I'll keep you updated when I have more information.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've heard from Jeanne.  She is back home now and her condition is improving. Her blood pressure is no longer at dangerous levels, she has doctor's appointments, a visiting nurse and therapy. I'm so glad to hear her health is improving. I'll keep you updated when I have more information.


Thank you, Andrei. I'm so happy Jeanne has a visiting nurse and therapy. If she's not able to cook her own meals or bathe herself, the nurse can make those arrangements, even get her signed up for home meal deliveries.

I hope she's feeling more hopeful as well. I know how scary all this can be.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've heard from Jeanne.  She is back home now and her condition is improving. Her blood pressure is no longer at dangerous levels, she has doctor's appointments, a visiting nurse and therapy. I'm so glad to hear her health is improving. I'll keep you updated when I have more information.


Thank you, Andrei! Please keep us posted and let Jeanne know her KB family is pulling for her full recovery!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you Andrei for the update. Jeanne has lots of friends around here.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks so much, Andrei! Glad to hear this good news!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've heard from Jeanne.  She is back home now and her condition is improving. Her blood pressure is no longer at dangerous levels, she has doctor's appointments, a visiting nurse and therapy. I'm so glad to hear her health is improving. I'll keep you updated when I have more information.


Thanks for the update. I'm really glad to hear that things are improving.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Sending healing light to surround Jeanne and her cat and mice.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, thank you for the update. Glad it's good news. Pulling for her!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi and thank you so much tio everyonw. Believe it or not, my typing is actually better. LOL

They let me come home a couple of days ago and I have a viisiting nurse coming today so I can see what that is all about.

I will write you soon so I can thank many by PM, but I fade fast so it will take a few days.

Please know how veyr mch you all have meant with your kind and uplifting notes of encouragement. They said at lthe hosp. that the stroke event has happened and is over for now/ I don't need to worry about it getting worse right now. I've lots of appts and am very confused as to what it all is, but I'm doing really well. Love you all and I'll stop by soon. Jeanne


----------



## Mari Oliver (Feb 12, 2016)

What positive news! I wish you continuned healing, Jeanne.


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you so much for letting us know how you're doing Jeanne.

Best wishes for your continued recovery.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

My thoughts and best wishes are with you, Jeanne.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> Hi and thank you so much tio everyonw. Believe it or not, my typing is actually better. LOL
> 
> They let me come home a couple of days ago and I have a viisiting nurse coming today so I can see what that is all about.
> 
> ...


Jeanne, it is great news that you are home and things are looking better. Just know that you are still and will remain a part of this community even though you aren't writing or posting much. You are certainly in our thoughts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeanne, it is so good to hear from you. Just keep a positive attitude and do whatever they tell you to do. You will come back from this. And when you do will be waiting right here. Big hugs.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I keep checking this thread for news so I'm glad you came back to report, Jeanne. Best wishes for your recovery.


----------



## hmsarky (Nov 15, 2015)

Take it easy Jeanne and good luck with your recovery. We got your back until you return.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Jeanne,

It lightens my heart to see that you are typing again. Take it easy, will you? Don't rush! Just like writing books: This is a marathon, not a sprint.

Take care!

SMS


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've heard from Jeanne.  She is back home now and her condition is improving. Her blood pressure is no longer at dangerous levels, she has doctor's appointments, a visiting nurse and therapy. I'm so glad to hear her health is improving. I'll keep you updated when I have more information.


Well, that is good news


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Hi Jeanne:

Great to know that you are home, blood pressure is down and you are doing better. Take it easy until they tell you that you can do more. I look forward to hearing more and more about your improvements.

Love,

Ann.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeanne, so glad you are home and doing better.  Hugs!!!


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Also pleased you are home.  Sending heaps of good wishes your way.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

So glad to hear about the improving situation! Take care of yourself, dear Jeanne, and know that we are with you in spirit. (And don't worry about PMing everyone, we understand you aren't up to it -- just keep us updated.)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad to hear you are home. Take it easy and use the time to lie back and think up new plots


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

she-la-ti-da said:


> So glad to hear about the improving situation! Take care of yourself, dear Jeanne, and know that we are with you in spirit. (And don't worry about PMing everyone, we understand you aren't up to it -- just keep us updated.)


I second this. Please don't feel you need to PM each of us, we would far rather you put that precious energy into getting well x


----------



## Michele Brouder (Jun 13, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers to you for a continued recovery.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Hi and thank you so much tio everyonw. Believe it or not, my typing is actually better. LOL
> 
> They let me come home a couple of days ago and I have a viisiting nurse coming today so I can see what that is all about.


Wonderful news, Jeanne! Let the nurses pamper you at home. Look after yourself xx


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

I have some updates on Jeanne's health. She's taking lots of meds, her health is monitored daily by machines and she has a visiting nurse twice a week. She's feeling better but still has days when she's struggling. I can tell from the tone of the e-mail that she's better and hope her health will keep improving rapidly. Keep her in your thoughts. I'll post updates when I have them.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> I have some updates on Jeanne's health. She's taking lots of meds, her health is monitored daily by machines and she has a visiting nurse twice a week. She's feeling better but still has days when she's struggling. I can tell from the tone of the e-mail that she's better and hope her health will keep improving rapidly. Keep her in your thoughts. I'll post updates when I have them.


Thanks for the update. So pleased to hear that she is improving.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> I have some updates on Jeanne's health. She's taking lots of meds, her health is monitored daily by machines and she has a visiting nurse twice a week. She's feeling better but still has days when she's struggling. I can tell from the tone of the e-mail that she's better and hope her health will keep improving rapidly. Keep her in your thoughts. I'll post updates when I have them.


It's going to be a long, slow road to recovery. One day at a time and sometimes, one heartbeat at a time. But, Jeanne, you'll come out of it stronger than before.


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you for continuing to keep us updated Andrei.

And best wishes to you again, Jeanne.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Glad to hear you are improving, Jeanne. Good to get updates. Keep improving.

Ann.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Such good news!! And remember to keep notes. All experiences are fodder of the writer! I look forward to more updates.


----------



## Mara B. (Jul 6, 2015)

Adding Jeanne to my prayer list!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, Andrei!


----------



## 88149 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jeanne, the mantra Ask, Believe, Receive is at work here. You asked, you believed in this community, and now you receive the powerful answer. What a great outpouring of love. May you be well.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Mara B. said:


> Adding Jeanne to my prayer list!


Please do. A little while after posting yesterday I received an e-mail from Jeanne saying she's been facing some setbacks and doesn't feel right.

"I'm sorry to say I've had a little setback. I have to do some things when there is no support around me at the time. I did a simple thing to get some cat food for my kitty, but there were so many people there and I suddenly found myself panicking. I stood there confused and crying in the store and I'm so embarrassed right now I could die of humiliation. I don't want to go out anywhere alone anymore and I feel so useless. I'm just confused now and don't know if this is part of having a stroke or if this is an emotional thing. That's the hard part, when you don't know what to expect. At any rate, you can tell people if you like. I could use some prayers as I don't feel right, and I'm also having some trouble breathing a bit today.

I'll try to drop a line to the board too, since they've been so kind. But I don't want to annoy people with complaints and bad news."

I told her that's not the case and that we're all here for her. So please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. It's going to be a long road and there will be setbacks, but she's strong and determined and I know she'll fully recover. I'll continue to keep you updated and send her your love and support until she feels confident enough to tackle the boards again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeanne, it all takes time and I don't mean just a couple of weeks or months. Talk to your visiting nurse. Talk to your therapist. Ask questions. Even if you have setbacks, it helps to know what's going on. 

Of course you're emotional. This is a huge change in your life and it's scary, too. Be sure to tell the nurse what happened when you went out. She may have some suggestions for more support.

Hang in there. This too shall pass. Just not today.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you so much, Andrei. I appreciate your being my life line to our wonderful KB friends.

Thank you for the uplifting words, Gertie. I'll try to keep on keeping on. I'm not sure what is happening a lot. I seem to do better and then suddenly, I'm confused, or I can't breathe.  I'll keep trying though because it is the KB thing to do.   I'm not going to go into a schmaltzy 'you are the wind beneath my wings' or anything my friends, but well...yeah. It's kinda like that.

Bless you all, Jeanne


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

JeanneM said:


> Thank you so much, Andrei. I appreciate your being my life line to our wonderful KB friends.
> 
> Thank you for the uplifting words, Gertie. I'll try to keep on keeping on. I'm not sure what is happening a lot. I seem to do better and then suddenly, I'm confused, or I can't breathe. I'll keep trying though because it is the KB thing to do.  I'm not going to go into a schmaltzy 'you are the wind beneath my wings' or anything my friends, but well...yeah. It's kinda like that.
> 
> Bless you all, Jeanne


Maybe these episodes are caused by anxiety, Jeanne? I hope your medical folks can help you find answers and figure out the best way forward. I also wish there were a Kboarder near you who could help with some of these physical chores, like shopping.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Thinking about you, Jeanne, and adding my prayers for a sustained recovery. 

Don't worry about the confusion, it will pass--and come back again when you celebrate your one-hundredth.


----------



## RipleyKing (Mar 5, 2013)

Sometimes things seem to get away from us. Our brains recovering, or in large part to the meds we take. I'll vote the meds, any day of the week. We must take them to stay alive, and sometimes they don't treat us right. Try to keep notes on how you feel from day to day, how your body now works, inside and out, and don't be afraid to fight for yourself. Doctors need you to fight for yourself, even if it annoys them. Just the other day I became dizzy in a store, and it lasted for quite some time. It happened because I skipped breakfast. The learning curve is long, but it is what it is. 

Something funny, this last month I've been dealing with an enlarged blood vessel in my left butt cheek! Very painful at times, not a thing I can do but hope it heals itself. I just hope it doesn't pop. 

Be fearless. 

No matter what, as long as you are your own best friend, it does get better.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Jeanne, so glad to see your post.  Praying things continue to improve.  I bet some of this stuff will work itself out with time.  Glad to see you again and hope you continue popping in to say hi.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

JeanneM said:


> Thank you so much, Andrei. I appreciate your being my life line to our wonderful KB friends.
> 
> Thank you for the uplifting words, Gertie. I'll try to keep on keeping on. I'm not sure what is happening a lot. I seem to do better and then suddenly, I'm confused, or I can't breathe. I'll keep trying though because it is the KB thing to do.  I'm not going to go into a schmaltzy 'you are the wind beneath my wings' or anything my friends, but well...yeah. It's kinda like that.
> 
> Bless you all, Jeanne


Anytime, Jeanne. I'm merely reciprocating the wonderful friendship and support you've show me.  I'm so happy to see you on the thread. Loneliness can often increase panic attacks and confusion so it might be good to pop in once in a while and socialize. There's bound to be someone around at any hour.

That breathing thing is something you definitely have to be careful with. Tell your doctors, make sure they know everything you're going trough. And please keep us posted, so we know you're all right.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Jeanne is making good progress with recovery, from day to day, slow but steady. 

She still has blurry vision so can't read for too long, but is improving. 

She is getting rest, plus has a visiting nurse come in, and is getting some help with daily tasks. Overall, good news!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Jeanne is making good progress with recovery, from day to day, slow but steady.
> 
> She still has blurry vision so can't read for too long, but is improving.
> 
> She is getting rest, plus has a visiting nurse come in, and is getting some help with daily tasks. Overall, good news!


So good to hear.


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

Still sending healing prayers your way, Jeanne.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

This is all encouraging news and I hope your recovery continues in leaps and bounds, Jeanne. Thanks to the people who have posted news.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

I've lurked a bit from time to time, but I'm just now seeing this. I wanted to say that I am sorry to hear what happened, and I hope for a speedy and full recovery for Jeanne.

Damn, what news to be greeted with when viewing friends' profiles.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Seems like we haven't heard from Jeanne in a while. I hope there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Jeanne, I have been wondering how you are getting on. I see there have been some improvements already. That is good. I trust that you will continue to improve and will check back to see how you are. Let me know if there is anything I can do.

Very best wishes,

Ann.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

JeanneM said:


> I've been here a long time and want to wish you all the best of everything. I will probably leave my books in kdp select, but will be leaving writing behind for the most part.
> 
> The stroke is not as bad as some people have had, but I've been really ill the past few weeks and last week I passed out and had a small stroke which has affected my eyes. I have left the psychic work behind as it's time with me is done now and that's OK.
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself. You health is more important than writing.


----------



## A Fading Street (Sep 25, 2016)

I haven't commented on this thread before but have it bookmarked for updates but it occurs to me that if someone is in contact with Jeanne direct and anybody is willing, especially if Jeanne is still struggling with reading, that audiobooks might help to fill the reading void a little. I have a friend who would e more than happy to supply MP3 files of a series free of charge if it would help out. Not knowing Jeanne I wouldn't want to approach direct but if anybody is in ongoing contact and can get the files to her, maybe it would help.
The messages of support on this thread are fantastic from all the Kboarders who have posted
Just a thought


----------



## LinaG (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello All!

I live in the same town as Jeanne and have known her for years as we are in the same informal writing group.  I've kept her updated whenever I see this thread pop up. Your good wishes really mean a lot to her!

Jeanne is doing very well, all things considered. Her speech (we spent about an hour on the phone!) is normal again, she doesn't have to search for words anymore the way she did immediately after. Her ability to form words was never a problem, it was remembering the word she needed for what she wanted to say. 

She is still recovering, her energy can be low, and standing quickly is not her friend, but she is listening to her body and trying not to overdo it. She has had excellent care and monitoring.

She has had a lot of in home support from visiting nurses and a social worker assigned to help her through the maze or Dr.s appointments.

Although her mood is good she is, of course, frustrated with the seemingly slow progress! But everything is under control. It will just take time.

Fading Street-- part of our discussion today was how to get her audio books! Lingering vision problems make reading (and writing and computer work) hard to do for any length of time. She can't drive right now, so the library is a problem too.  

I think it would mean a lot to her if we could work something out. Thanks for thinking of it!  PM me and let's set something up!  THANK YOU!!!

Li


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PM'd you. Thanks for offering.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good to hear that Jeanne's needs are being catered for.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi everyone. I can't tell you how much your wonderful words have encouraged me to keep moving ahead.

I have had some wonderful help and sometimes I'm at a loss as to how to say thank you. But here is an update with some very good news.

I no longer need the visiting nurse to monitor me on a daily basis. I recently had my eyes checked and the damage wasn't as bad as it could have been. I did lose some peripheral vision in the upper right of both eyes but the doctor thought that in time I should be able to drive again as that won't interfere. I no longer have a car so that won't be an issue for me for some time to come. 

I can think better but do forget words when I'm talking, but as my sister said, I was always kind of an airhead so people won't notice or think I'm acting any differently. LOL  She is right, too. I'm still healing from the Bronchitis and am in some serious discomfort from something going on with my Sciatica which has been really severe this time for some reason, but on lots of meds for everything. I take so many pills lying around now that it looks like Abbot Labs did my interior decorating. But I'm getting better! I didn't know if I would at first and you made me want to so badly. I wanted to come back and see all of you who have been so kind. 

I think and my doctor thinks also that my sudden recovery of my language center was unusual. But I had  a lot of you dear ones praying and sending wishes out for me. Thank you, Thank you. Still a ways to go with the confusion and my eyes acting kind of strange still but I hope to be able to come and make comments here and there. I've missed you all so much. I hope this is making sense? 

Please feel free to drop me a line if any of you have the time or desire. It's so good to hear from people. Hugs, Jeanne

A little P.S.:
Brian K.!! So good to see you back after so long. And a thank you to Andrei for checking in on me while going through such a busy time yourself.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Yay for good news!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you, Patty!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Terrific news, Jeanne! And hey, I bet you have an exceptionally strong language center because you're a writer! (Writing = a major language-center gym workout, right?)  

LinaG, I'm so glad to know Jeanne has local folks -- thank you for the update!


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear this Jeanne!  You sound like you are in good spirits and that's so important to recovering from this or any medical problem.  It's good to hear from you and I look forward to hearing about further improvements in your health.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Wonderful news . Now we are confident that will continue to improve.

I love the new cat avatar. What is the cheeky little animal that put your cats in their place?


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you Becca, Katy, and Jan so nice to see you. I'm grateful to friends here in Vermont, who also happen to be amazing writers. Thank you Valerie Gillen, Lina G and Vera!

Jan, isn't that avatar fun? Not my pets in the clip. The funny animal is a Raccoon which are plentiful here in North America. Love the little darlings. I used to have a group visited me for treats every night when I had a home. So endearing.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

What seems slow to you is actually very good progress, Jeanne! So good to hear you're able to dump the daily nurse visits.

As for audio material, here in Texas we have a state program for folk who are visually impaired. My dad had extensive sight impairment after his stroke, and the center supplied him both an easy-to-use player (with extra-big buttons and the ability to slow down the speaker to whatever level is most comfortable -- they deal with lots of stroke patients) and a very large catalog of audio to choose from. He could borrow for an unlimited time up to 7 audiobooks at a time without charge -- all done by mail. Your nurse or your rehab person, if you have one, can probably let you know if there's a similar program in your state.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad to hear you're on the mend, Jeanne.

My strokes were minor in comparison, and it was writing that proved my lifeline. I hope you'll get back to it some day.

Best wishes from England for your continued improvement.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Fab to hear you sounding so much more cheerful. Yay!!!

Onwards and upwards. xx


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Jan, isn't that avatar fun? Not my pets in the clip. The funny animal is a Raccoon which are plentiful here in North America. Love the little darlings. I used to have a group visited me for treats every night when I had a home. So endearing.


We have the same problem with monkeys - but it's not the pet food they snatch, it's our fruit, bread and even eggs. A friend once had her cellphone and diabetic monitor snatched, but they were found in the garden. Another friend who lives in a retirement complex of apartments says they have a loud speaker and often hear announcements telling them to close their windows as "the monkeys are here."


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks so much for popping in and updating us Jeanne.

I was thinking of you earlier this week and hoping you were feeling better. So glad that is the case.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

This is good news. A speedy recovery.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Great news, Jeanne. I hope you continue to surprise the doctors with the speed of your recovery.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Such wonderful news Jeanne. Wishing you all the best and speedy recovery with all the rest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> We have the same problem with monkeys - but it's not the pet food they snatch, it's our fruit, bread and even eggs. A friend once had her cellphone and diabetic monitor snatched, but they were found in the garden. Another friend who lives in a retirement complex of apartments says they have a loud speaker and often hear announcements telling them to close their windows as "the monkeys are here."


That is so funny, Jan.

Jeanne, if they don't have an audio book lending program for you, let me know if any of my audio books appeal to you. I'll be glad to gift them to you. I've got free download codes, but I don't know if they'll let you use more than one.


----------



## ♨ (Jan 9, 2012)

JeanneM said:


> But here is an update with some very good news.


That's good to hear. I am glad you're improving so well. I told you you'd be back.

There's a saying I saw on a mug once that I think has proved inspiring. Perhaps it's something you can put in the back of your mind as well. It went something like this, "God put me here to do a certain number of things. Right now I am so far behind I will never die." Seems kind of long for a mug but I think it was small print. The point is to always have something to do so you'll always have a reason to stick around for another day. For example, you could plan a series of ten or twenty or even thirty books and write really slow.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Jeanne. It's great to see you feeling positive.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Dan C. Rinnert said:


> That's good to hear. I am glad you're improving so well. I told you you'd be back.
> For example, you could plan a series of ten or twenty or even thirty books and write really slow.


LOL...in other words, just be my same old self.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeanne, I haven't posted much lately, but I have been following your progress and sending prayers for a full recovery. It is wonderful news how well and rapidly you are recovering. Each day is a day of progress and I wish you many more.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I'm just popping in to ask whether anyone has any updates on Jeanne. I wrote her an e-mail and she hasn't gotten back in over ten days (though she usually responds quickly) so I'm a bit worried, though I don't want to flood her inbox, so I was wondering if anyone had any updates about her condition. Perhaps LinaG?

Many thanks!


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

I saw her posting here on kBoards within the last week, I think.
Maybe try a PM through this site in case she's having a problem with her email.
Hope she's okay!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, Jeanne is okay. We pm'd a few times over the last couple of days. It's still difficult, but she's doing her best to hang in there.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you, everyone for your lovely wishes.

Andrei...I have to go look and find your email. I'm losing track of some things...I'll drop a line and explain. Hugs to all...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

<waves>

Hi, Jeanne!!!

Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Betsy!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2017)

HI Jeanne, I don't know you but I'm so happy to hear that you are recovering! 

My own father had a very serious stroke two years ago and the doctors wanted us to put him in a retirement home with intensive care medical facilities. But they weren't familiar with my mother's stubborn ability to put her mind to something and simply believe it until it comes to pass. 

My dad couldn't even speak properly right after the stroke, but my mother kept putting Sudoku puzzles in front of him until he finally realized she wasn't going to quit until he tried one. Some days he would write one (incorrect) number down for a puzzle and some days nothing at all. Then one day when my mom checked in he had solved an entire Sudoku! She kept at it and today my father is back to his old self; giving extra classes in maths and science to high school pupils.

I suspect, especially judging from the news of your recovery, that there are plenty more tales waiting just for you to write them all down 

I wish you the best and I will be the first one to buy your next novel!


----------



## progressmaker (Apr 8, 2017)

JeanneM said:


> Hi everyone. I can't tell you how much your wonderful words have encouraged me to keep moving ahead.
> 
> I have had some wonderful help and sometimes I'm at a loss as to how to say thank you. But here is an update with some very good news.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeanne,
That is very good news!
I guess the_ awesome encouraging replies_ you are getting here acted as a medicine and as a therapeutic agent. 
I think we authors take writing business too seriously and break our heads right from getting beta readers to getting that elusive Bookbub ad.
We need to invest in our lifestyle first before we invest energy into writing. 
Because, without a healthy body, how can you be energetic and be productive?
And we need change too, not just always brooding over our sales report.
Travel, workout in gym, go for a brisk walk and feeling the rush of the fresh air, have some interesting hobby etc.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Jeanne! Hi!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good to know you are still on the road to recovery.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Wish you full recovery soon........


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Wishing you well!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Cindy Blake said:


> HI Jeanne, I don't know you but I'm so happy to hear that you are recovering!
> 
> My own father had a very serious stroke two years ago and the doctors wanted us to put him in a retirement home with intensive care medical facilities. But they weren't familiar with my mother's stubborn ability to put her mind to something and simply believe it until it comes to pass.
> 
> ...


You are so kind. It sounds like you have remarkable parents! I'm so happy your dad is doing what he loves. Your mom sounds a lot like the way mine was. Sometimes strength and strong will can be unstoppable forces.

ProgressMaker...you are so right. I find myself enjoying just looking out the windows some days...feeling the Spring breeze on my face. It's so important to just stop and breathe sometimes.

Hi Becca!

Its good to see familiar faces and some new ones too. You guys are just wonderful.


----------



## kenbritz (Oct 24, 2016)

Best wishes for a recovery and good health onward, Jeanne! We'll keep the seat warm for you.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you, Ken!


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Keep up the therapy and best wishes for a great recovery. Sometimes it takes a long time to recover certain skills. Hang in there! (Retired OT here.)


----------



## eastwest97 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wishing you healing and peace Jeanne.


----------

